# Adoption Needed - San Jose CA - JPN 06 AA 00142



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you are a racing pigeon fancier in the San Jose CA area and would
be interested in adopting this Japanese banded bird, please contact
me. I e-mailed the JRPA about a week ago attempting to locate the 
current owner but have not heard back from them.

Please note: *This bird is in an animal shelter. 
There can be NO shipping of the bird, so please don't ask about shipping. 
The adopter MUST go to the shelter and pay the adoption fee and complete 
whatever paperwork the shelter requires*

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

*bird in need of home*

i would be interrested in the japenese banded bird do you know if it is a cock or he i,m in need of a cock but if is a hen really does not matter i have plenty of room please give me a call 1408 592 2511 this is my cell phone the best way to get a hold of me my email is [email protected] 
thanks for your time 


Dan H


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Dan. This bird was picked up by the West San Jose RPC, and they are finding a home for it. Since you are in the area, please let the folks at Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue know that you are around and interested in adopting. Even though they are a hookbill rescue, they are kind enough to also take in doves and pigeons.

You can Google them and find them easily.

Terry


----------

